# North meets South at track speed ! ! ! - NS 8854(C40-9) Leading Way!!!



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

If you are a fan of the older loco's, thank a look at this C40-9 leading a couple of Wide Cabs!

http://youtu.be/0R1MKeOzPKg


----------

